# Options for navigation



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Uber have removed that option for drivers to select the navigation option for each drive.

If you, like I, found this option useful, please tell Uber:

In iOS:
Help > 5 Star Partner Guide > Navigation > Other Navigation Questions


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

Google Maps is the standard , my suggestion is that if your maps are a little slow try resetting your phone and have less apps that are using the GPS in the background.


----------

